# Tragedy strikes - Hurrican Isaac



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Took this one out back to have on the porch, it was during a torrential downpour this evening. The cut got a little messy, had a 'too dry' feel to it.. and then the 100% humidity kicked in. Within minutes, this crevace had opened up, and another small area of swollen cracked wrapper appeared in the first third. The cigar recovered well by the second third, but obviously I neer shoulda lit this baby rott. 

lol, live and learn. I have a dozen more resting, these I must wait to enjoy.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Rob, 
High humidity is a killer but it looks like you got a fair amount of enjoyment out of it. I'm sure the next 12 will be perfect!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

You almost made it to the band. :bawling: On to the next.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

OMFG!!! Looks like you have suffered way more than I did due to Isaac. It looks like I need to send some of my spare Karma your way in the hope that it speeds the healing and recovery from such a disaster.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> OMFG!!! Looks like you have suffered way more than I did due to Isaac. It looks like I need to send some of my spare Karma your way in the hope that it speeds the healing and recovery from such a disaster.


Yes, please! I will take 20" of rain over a busted up stogie any day! I left the nub out back overnight.. it had swelled to the size of a large cane toad by this morning.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh! The humanity! :scared:


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's the saddest no.9 I've seen in a long time!


----------

